# please help me !!



## Angelic Me! (Apr 20, 2006)

hI every body..
i KNOW IT`S SOUND STUPID BUT IM FAT !!
and i have noooo idea how to loossseee wight in a helthy way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





or how to work out  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











PLEASE can anybody help me to lose some WIGHT??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BY THE WAY .. IM A Vegetirean since i was born i never eat meet or cheken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I JUST CAN`T  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO... can anybody help me PLEASE ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THIS IS MY INFO. :
HIGHT : 5,6
WIGHT: 200 ILBS.... MY GOOOD !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  IM FAT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANK FOR YOUR HELP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I HOPE ....


----------



## Stephy (Apr 21, 2006)

From what I hear: Eat small meals three or more times a day. Spread it out. Have all parts of the food chart but with in correct portions. Snack on fruits and veggies instead of junk food. Keeping active is key. Walk instead of drive when you get the chance. Going for a jog can really help boost your cardio! It's soooo good for you.


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Sweeti i hope it`s works for ME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WILL TRY IT


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 21, 2006)

start walking. not high intensity walking, but quicker then a stroll. start out maybe 10 minutes a day, then after a few days up the time to 13 minutes, then 15 minutes, then 18 minutes and so forth. it will take some time but eventually you will be able to walk briskly for 20+ minutes and then eventually jog. that will help alot. it's true about no pain no gain. don't kill yourself by any means but you have to push yourself just a little. when you feel like you can't walk anymore, just do it for one more minute.
if you have access to a pool, swimming is a great all over body work out and it's good for cardio too. It won't feel like much when you're in the pool but man when you get out you will be tired! start out exercising 3-4 times a week and it'll really help!
as far as eating goes, just eat healthy. lots of fruits and veggies to snack on and smaller portions. don't starve yourself. but if you make a meal, make it how you normally would, then only eat half and save the other half for later or the next day.
you will see improvements within a month if you stick to it!!

Good Luck!! Keep us posted on your progress. It's really easier then you think


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey! 

Don't panic and don't beat yourself up.  You can do this.  Accept the fact that it may take awhile, but if you put forth an honest effort, EVERY DAY YOU WILL LOOK BETTER AND FEEL BETTER THAN THE DAY BEFORE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's the great part!  I am getting back into my gym routine after being away from it for quite some time.  I have started to feel the benefits and that really helps to keep me going.  You may have to give it a few weeks before you really feel it, but when that feeling hits, you feel GOOD! 

Jennifer McFly had some great advice.  Ease into it. Start with easier, low-impact cardio.  Walking on a treadmill or the elliptical machine (which is my personal fave).  Just make sure that you slowly bump up the intensity.  I.e. add a few more minutes, or go a bit faster or add a bit of an incline.  It is too easy to not push it a little and stay stagnant.  At that point, it is still great that you are exercising, but you won't see as much improvement.  Then, as you are more comfortable, add weight training.  I remember when I first started weight training, I was unbelievably uncomfortable.  In my case, fortunately, my husband was very well versed in lifting and taught me well.  Look for support in a significant other, a trainer, a friend or just research some exercises on-line.  I highly recommend the Body for Life program.  They have a great book and website: bodyforlife.com.  Even if you choose not to follow this plan, it has great tips on when to eat, what to eat, how to exercise, when to exercise and overall motivational advice.  They used to have a section on their website that demonstrated how to do certain weight lifting exercises.  Not sure if it is still there, but it would be worth your while to check. 

I have started a thread in the Fitness Journals section titled: Right Here, Right Now.  I will be adding to it regularly and invite you to check it out.  I am not an expert at this, but that is the point of my journal.  It is all a learning experience.  We can all help each other.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can do it.  Just give it a start and be very proud of yourself for doing so!


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 22, 2006)

GoOoOoD Morining Everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you 4 your help i reallllly hope that it will works 4 me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is just that i never try any DIET or somthing !!
but i will try & hope ... i hope i get thin to the summer LoooL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you


----------



## martygreene (Apr 22, 2006)

At least for me, it's hard to reccomend something to you without knowing what your current lifestyle is like, and what you have tried previously.

How much physical activity do you get a day? a week? what kind?
What does your diet primarily consist of? What is an average day's menu look like for you?
Have you tried losing weight previously? If so, what did you try?
What age bracket are you in? (Teens, twenties, thirties, etc.)


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_At least for me, it's hard to reccomend something to you without knowing what your current lifestyle is like, and what you have tried previously.

How much physical activity do you get a day? a week? what kind?
What does your diet primarily consist of? What is an average day's menu look like for you?
Have you tried losing weight previously? If so, what did you try?
What age bracket are you in? (Teens, twenties, thirties, etc.)_

 
i agree, its hard to give advice without all the information.
but i recommend you see a nutritionist and follow there advice on your diet and excercise. they'll find whats right for you.


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I`m in my teenage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 almoust 17 **
I used to be very active but know im not because of my Engery in my Knee & my back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But NOW im ok ... i hope << thats why i gaing at least 60 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I`m going with your advis it seem GOOD i didn`t think of it <<< SOUND stupid i KNOW !!
any way ..
thanks 4 your Reply Everyone !


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_At least for me, it's hard to reccomend something to you without knowing what your current lifestyle is like, and what you have tried previously.

How much physical activity do you get a day? a week? what kind?
What does your diet primarily consist of? What is an average day's menu look like for you?
Have you tried losing weight previously? If so, what did you try?
What age bracket are you in? (Teens, twenties, thirties, etc.)_

 
Marty Greene and JunkaLunk make excellent points.  I am sharing what worked for me, but considering your age and history of injuries, the nutrionist and doctor are a very wise place to start.  They can give you a plan that will lay a solid foundation for success.  Good luck!


----------



## pink-xpong (May 6, 2006)

lol 
k first
maybe you're not fat, we all know that muscle weighs more than fat right?

well i'm 5'7 180lbs and i'm 19%bodyfat (average girl is 21-25%bf)
so im below bodyfat % but i weigh more then the average girl.

it also depends on a lot of things, bone structers....and such

im cutting right now

i'm losing 2lbs a week

whoever told u to eat 3 small meals a day is crazy!

it should be about 6 small meals a day spreaded 2-3 hours apart. first meal(break fast) should be filled with complex carbohydrates and lean proteins.

meals after 5pm(unless you're working out) shouldnt contain any complex carbohydrates at all since they get stored as energy and you probably wont need them..so keep it to lean proteins(NO SUGARS OR SIMPLE CARBOHYDRATES)

and the rule about not eating after 7 is crazy too, your body doesnt stop working, so why would ur metabolism? it would be a great idea to eat a slow digesting protein before u go to bed (like low fat cottage cheese)

i wouldnt even bother with walking unless u want to be .005lbs a week

high intensity is where you burn more calories( yes it will be hard at first)
highintensity like jogging/running, jump rope, kickboxing cardio, spinning class, ect

weight training- weight training burns more calories in 30 minutes than it does in 60minutes of cardio plus with weights ur body is still burning calories 6-24hours later. (so a raise in ur metabolism)

for ur diet keep out sugars, white flours and starches 

try to stick with more leaner meats like lean chicken breast, tuna, lean beef steak and salmon(filled with the good fats)

the only time u should be eating fruit or simple sugars is after a workout to restore ur glycogen stores(they dont get stored as fat)

keep urself hydrated (i drink about 5 lters a day, i dont think u have to do that much because i work out 3 times a day..long distance running, weights and yoga)

ANDDDD!!! make sure u get enough rest to make sure ur body is healing itself and getting use to the changes


----------

